# Hay or straw for nesting material????



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Which is better for nesting material hay or straw?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't use either they hold moisture, I use pine needles.
Dave


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

pine needles are great. Also tobacco stems. Some of my rollers absolutely love the stems and they are a bug deterrent.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

My options are hay or straw. So, which ones would you use and why?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am not sure but isnt straw clean as hay has seeds in it and then more likely to have bugs and vermin. Just a shot in the dark on that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would use clean horse hay or hay for rabbits, it should be sweet smelling and clean of dust. straw is hollow inside and have heard it can harbor pests and hold moisture inside it and have fugal issues. mine seem to like my horse hay and have used it without problemos for a few years.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have used both with no issues, Get good quality hay and straw and aslong as your lofts are dry they will work fine.

Is there no possible way you can get pine needles as they are by far the best, Its what I use now.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

*I use hay right now and I do like it but I notice its wet in the middle.... I will try pine needles next year and leave the nest material on the ground. This winter I put the hay in the nest boxes to keep it warmer. Its also been a cold week here in Ontario Canada and I have a heater in there and the birds seem to love it. *


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Pine needles are great.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Either one will work just fine if they are of good quality. you could always do what i did. give them all three and let them choose. i figure they are sitting on the nest, let em build it how they want  keep your loft clean and dry and you wont have any problems. use paper nest bowls and throw the whole deal away when it starts getting dirty


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have also found the sticks of birch trees to be good.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

if that's your only choice i would use the strew it's most likely dryer and wont mold a fast .


----------

